# Summer League Game 3: Bobcats vs. Magic



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Starts at 3.

Watch It Live

Maybe since it's the first game the announcer's won't be as dumb but from the game's I've watched I doubt it


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Feed is horrible right now but I did see Brown hit a pretty nice 3 at the end of the shot clock


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Another 3 pointer by Brown 10-2 Bobcats

These guys were seriously just talking about eating potato salad and having to take a **** because of it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I keep getting disconnected.The picture looks like crap when they move the camera


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's working pretty well for me now. Dudley's playing good although he has Reddick on him so..

End of the first 29-15 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Is the game upside down half the time for you too?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ha, are you talking about it's playing upside down? Nah it's not doing that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, Davidson just got dunked on badly

39-23 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brown's showin a nice jumper. He's got 11 on I think 4/4 shooting


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Halftime 51-37 Bobcats

Dudley's got 13, Davidson and Hollins both have 8


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown had 11 didn't he...He was looking a lot better when I was able to watch.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, 3/3 3 pointers as well if you don't count the half court shot he chucked up at the buzzer


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoa deep 3 pointer by Maneke. I don't know who the hell he is


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

My persimmon tree just fell down in my backyard.The wind is really blowing here.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's messin up a lot for me now. Gettin a 2 second feed every like 10 seconds or so

Damn, it was pouring for like 10 min at my house and now it's fine outside

Another 3 by Bobby Brown he's got 17


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Did he just say there booth or whatever smelled of bong residue

End of the 3rd 76-61 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

31 points for this Maneke kid. Has the highest point total for this years summer league.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/gabe_muoneke/
I was trying to remember where I knew his name from.Apparently he's going to be 30 in february and he's never done anything in the NBA.According to Wikipedia his passport must be up to date

*Nnadubem Gabriel Enyinaya Muoneke* (born 7 February 1978) is a Nigerian professional basketball player. Muoneke attended the University of Texas-Austin, where he graduated from in 2000 after starting for 4 years. Muoneke was a first round pick of the Columbus Riverdragons (now Austin Toros) then the Roanoke Dazzle also of the NBDL. He has played in the summer leagues of the Houston Rockets and the New Orleans Hornets.
*Muoneke has played around the world, including with the **Ponce Lions** in **Puerto Rico**, **Pınar Karşıyaka** in Turkey, the **Beijing Olympians** in China, **Pusan Magic Wings** and **Seoul SK Knights** in **South Korea** among other places.*


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, 30. Thought we found something but a 30 year old isn't going to

Did you just send that email to these announcers Diable?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have to communicate with enough idiots without seeking out others.I was busy for awhile and I missed whatever you are talking about.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol my bad. Someone sent in an email with the same information on Muoneke. It was like 30 seconds after you posted it so I figured it was you.


----------

